# Per Diem Police Officer-Clark University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*All this 'Per Diem' stuff is making me nervous. Hang in there Brothers and Sisters at Clark!*

*Per Diem Police Officer*
Institution:
Clark University

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/10/2020

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

Company Description:
It's a University.

Job Description:

CLARK UNIVERSITY

Per Diem POLICE OFFICER

University Police

Job Code 612312

Clark University Campus Police Department is looking to hire Per Diem Police Officer(s) to provide flexible, responsive, and high quality community-based policing while providing security and fire protection to the University constituencies and properties; and to actively support the teaching and learning process by working to create and support a student centered environment. Duties include: patrol campus buildings, grounds and adjacent areas of the campus; enforce State laws as well as the rules and regulations of the University; investigate accidents and complaints; prepare reports; handle confidential and sensitive materials; and perform related work as required.

Requirements:


Applicants must possess a valid driver's license, a minimum of one year of law enforcement experience; must currently possess or be able to obtain arrest powers; must be qualified to obtain license to carry firearms; graduation from a certified police academy preferred.
Knowledge of the functions and obligations of the campus police system; ability to exercise clear quick thinking in emergencies; ability to direct traffic and parking issues; ability to write concise and complete reports; possess or be able to be CPR Certified; ability to cooperate with representatives of other law enforcement agencies; willingness to work nights and weekends; and to report for duty at any time when emergencies arise;
Prior experience working with and contributing to a diverse workplace with the ability to interact effectively with a broad range of constituents;
Must be eligible for appointment under Chapter 22C, Section 63 of the Massachusetts General Laws and undergo an extensive background investigation, CORI check, psychological and medical exam and drug test. Candidates must be able to pass the Massachusetts Physical Agility Test (PAT).
Employment is contingent upon successful passing of all required testing.
Review of applications will begin immediately. The Per Diem status does not provide benefits and there are no guaranteed hours and the schedule varies.

Starting hourly rate is up to $18.50/hour, commensurate with experience

Additional Information:

Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and promotes diversity is fundamental to the success of our students, our employees and our community. This commitment applies to every aspect of education, services, and employment policies and practices at Clark. Our commitment to diversity informs our efforts in recruitment, hiring and retention. All positions at Clark share in the responsibility for building a community that values diversity and the uniqueness of others by exhibiting integrity and respect in interacting with all members of the Clark community to create an atmosphere of fairness and belonging. We strongly encourage members from historically underrepresented communities, inclusive of all women, to apply.

Application Instructions:

To be considered for this position, you must submit your credentials online. Create a Clark University Careers Account by clicking on the APPLY NOW button below. You will be able to upload the following documents, which are required for consideration:


Resume
Cover letter
See the FAQ for using our online system. Please contact us if you need assistance applying through this website.

Already have a Clark University Careers Account? Login to your account to add documents or update your account.

Review of applications will begin immediately and continue until the position is filled. Salary will be commensurate with skills and experience.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Clark University

Online App. Form:
http://clarku.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=124072&jobboard=148

Clark University embraces equal opportunity and affirmative action as core values: we believe that cultivating an environment that embraces and


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I have heard word they are going to disarm the PD.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Up to $18.50/hr? Holy fuck hopefully they give you a holder for an EBT card on your duty belt. Maybe you can pick up cans on campus during shift and get out in time to work a second job.
Given the difficulty that even well paying departments are having with recruitment these days, good luck to Clark


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I was reading about an incident back in June where the Worcester cops were attacked and Clark jumped in to assist. After, the president of Clark condemned the actions of the Worcester Police* (after admitting to not having all the facts) and the CU Police Union publicly supported WPD, disarming them is not overly surprising*. Well, you could say the Union did the right thing, but SHOT themselves in the foot. Retaliation on the part of the jerk who's running the place.

*And banned them from being on campus at all...we'll see just how THAT works out for them.
**I'm almost shocked they didn't come out and say, "We don't feel Clark is the appropriate place for ANY Police."


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Clark is in a pretty nice area in Worcester. They should do just fine with unarmed officers!


----------

